# Bearing Optics Super Hogster



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Arrived today. Read the manual
We'll get it out this weekend to compare to my years of Pulsar use. Sold the Trail XP50 Lrf to but 2 of these.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Man, you're in the big leagues, Fred, with those rigs. What calibers are they?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking awesome.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Zeroed at 50 on our target backers. (Thermal is awesome)
Then shot at 200. 6.5 Grendel 95 vmax varget
Then from the backside.
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Jan 3, 2012)

Cousin in ILL got his Super Hogster yesterday. Charged it sighted in that afternoon. Called a single in and double that very night. Put one on the Sod. I bet him That him and his kids never hunt coyotes in the day time ever again. Ha ha ha. Its stunning For him , A real game changer. I wish I could get out and go with my D760 and Flir 64. Both knees replaced , mind says let’s go , body says at 25 yards from truck , bad idea. Heck to get old. Marty


----------

